# DIY Wyoming whitetails



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys I'm wanting to hunt white tails in Wyoming this fall! I have not a clue of where to start or even what units to look at! I'm hoping to find public land to hunt or even pay trespass fees to decent private! Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated .

Hoping to be able to buy a leftover license


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

I would start by contacting one of the Game and Fish regional offices. The Lander office (307-332-2688) usually has a list of private landowners on the Indian Reservation where you can hunt whitetail, and there are usually leftovers. If the office doesn't have a list ask for the warden's number in that area-I think areas 157, 170, 171


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Most Wyoming whitetails are on private land. When there are leftover permits, they are usually antlerless. Your best chance is to start accruing points. Look at leftover lists from previous years and see if there are any possibilities. When the 2014 leftover list comes out you can look for buck permits and be ready to get one, but you will probably need to contact landowners in those areas ahead of time so you can have a place to hunt arranged.


----------



## Wigeon (Jun 19, 2013)

Drive a little further and come hunt Nebraska...plenty of whitetails


----------



## Wigeon (Jun 19, 2013)

Over-the-counter whitetail tags for bucks and does for most units. And the nonresident permits are relatively cheap.


----------

